# Justin's 3x3 progression thread



## Justincubes (Apr 20, 2022)

I currently use CFOP with intuitive F2L and full PLL. My current goal is to average sub-25. I currently average 35.28 seconds and my PB is 23.83. I created a reconstruction of it here. I will be doing solves daily and positing the times & scrambles here


----------



## Justincubes (Apr 20, 2022)

I just got a new PB!! It is now 22.52 seconds!!! I am currently doing an ao12, I'll post the solves when I finish

LOL, I got a new PB of 21.72 seconds 18 minutes after my other one. It was a very bad cross but I ended up getting a last layer skip. I messed up the scramble though so I cannot recreate it.

I just got my PB mo3, ao5, ao12 and ao100. Here is the ao12 I just got



```
Time List:
avg of 12: 30.42
1. 35.17   B' R' B L' F' B U' D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L' D2 F' U'
2. 22.52   B' D2 L U D2 F' R2 B R F2 R2 U2 D2 F2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B2
3. 32.61   U2 R D2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L2 U' R2 U B U2 R' B' F' L F
4. 33.41   U L2 D' F' D' R' B U' R2 F2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 D' F2 B2 U' F L2
5. 33.49   L' F2 U2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 F' D2 L' D2 B F2 D2 R D' U'
6. 29.55   U D2 R' U' L2 F L' B F2 U B2 U R2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 L
7. 32.50   L' D2 R F D2 U2 B' R2 B' D2 B2 U2 L2 U' L R' D' R2 B' U2
8. 30.17   R2 U2 R B2 R' D B' D R F' U2 F' R2 F' B' U2 B' U2 D2
9. (37.05)   L2 B L2 F L2 F R2 B2 L2 R2 F' U' R B L F' U' L2 F D B2
10. (21.72)   D' U2 R2 B2 R' B2 L' U2 L U2 R' F2 L2 U B D' F D' U' F'
11. 26.28   R U2 R2 B' U' D2 L D F2 R2 F2 U2 L' D2 F2 R' B2 L2 D2 B2
12. 28.48   B F R2 F L2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F D2 F2 U' R2 D' R F U R
```


----------



## Justincubes (Apr 21, 2022)

I just got an ao12 of 28 seconds, here are the times:

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-21
avg of 12: 28.29

Time List:
1. 25.52 D' B L' B2 F2 L R2 D2 U2 F2 L' D2 B' D L' F D U' R' B2 
2. 24.83 U' L D' R F' R2 U2 R' U2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F L2 B' R2 
3. 33.04 D B L2 R2 U2 B' U2 B2 D2 F L2 D2 F D' R' D U2 L B' U B2 
4. 29.80 U2 R L U' B2 R' F U' B' R' U2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 
5. (39.85) D' L' F2 L' U2 F2 U2 B2 L B2 D2 F2 D' F' L F2 R D' R2 B 
6. (22.43) B' D2 R2 D U L2 D F2 U' R2 B2 L2 R2 F' L2 R' B' D L2 D F 
7. 29.08 B2 U2 B2 F2 L2 D' B2 D' R2 U' F' D2 F' L2 B R D' B' F R2 
8. 26.05 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 U L2 U F2 R' B' R' F D' R' B L' D 
9. 35.56 B2 U L2 B2 U B2 U2 L2 B' L' U L F' U' R B2 D F 
10. 23.89 B U' L2 F2 R B2 L' U2 B2 R2 F2 L' B2 F' D R U' R2 F2 R 
11. 24.20 B' L2 B U2 F D2 B' D2 U2 R2 B2 R B D U' B' D2 U' L' D 
12. 30.96 R2 B2 F2 D L2 D L2 D R2 D U2 F' L U2 R' B2 L2 U F' L'

I'll do another ao12 now and post the results soon


----------



## Justincubes (Apr 22, 2022)

The second ao12 is higher, but I got a new PB of 20.52!
Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-21
avg of 12: 29.41

Time List:
1. 28.21 U R' D' L' U' B' D2 B2 U B2 L U2 B2 U2 D2 L' F2 R2 B2 L' B2 
2. 28.19 L B' L2 F2 L' F U2 L R2 D F2 D' L2 D B2 D2 F2 D' B2 U 
3. 31.69 F R F D' R' L2 F U' R2 F L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F L2 F B2 R2 
4. (36.29) R U F B2 D2 F2 L U D2 B2 D' B2 U F2 D R2 U' L B 
5. 32.45 L2 B2 F2 D' B2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 U' F U B2 L2 B' L' D' U' B' F' 
6. 28.13 R B2 D F2 U' L2 D B2 U L2 U' L D' U B F R' U2 B' L' 
7. 26.79 L R2 D2 L2 B' L2 F' R2 U2 B2 L2 R' D' R B2 D2 B' D' L2 U' 
8. 34.77 D2 B' F2 D' L2 D R2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 D L F' D' U R2 F' U 
9. 23.64 U F' U F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 L D L2 D R' F' R2 U2 
10. 30.07 R B D' F2 B R B R2 U' L2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 D' F 
11. (20.52) D2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 L' D B2 D' B2 D L' B' 
12. 30.14 R' F' R2 D2 U2 F2 L' R' D2 R' B2 R' U' F D' R B' U' B


----------



## gsingh (Apr 22, 2022)

you will be sub 25 very soon.


----------



## crazycuber36 (Apr 22, 2022)

Depending on when you learned full PLL, you'll most likely get sub 25 in a matter of months or weeks with consistency. Trust me, it goes by fast and progression is quite satisfying. So keep up the good work and I'm sure you'll get there in no time! good luck!


----------



## gsingh (Apr 22, 2022)

crazycuber36 said:


> Depending on when you learned full PLL, you'll most likely get sub 25 in a matter of months or weeks with consistency. Trust me, it goes by fast and progression is quite satisfying. So keep up the good work and I'm sure you'll get there in no time! good luck!


he knows full pll and f2l, so id say with practice he can get sub 25 within 2-4 weeks


----------



## Justincubes (Apr 22, 2022)

Thanks for all the feedback, and @crazycuber36 I learned full PLL ~month ago. New PB, 20.02 now (reconstruction here)! Here are the solves I got, I will post others later

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-22
avg of 12: 28.20

Time List:
1. 27.27 B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 U2 R2 U2 L2 R' B U' R2 F2 L B D' L 
2. 24.85 L2 F' R2 D2 F2 U2 B' L2 U2 B L2 U' R B2 U L2 D F D' L U' 
3. 31.54 D R2 U2 L D2 B2 L2 F2 L F2 L B2 R' U R2 F' L' B' L D R' 
4. 23.95 B U B2 U D2 L2 B D' R' L2 D2 B U2 D2 F R2 F B2 D2 L2 
5. (33.53+) F2 L' U2 R2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U R2 B2 F' U B' R B2 L2 F' L' B2 
6. 25.63 R' L' D B2 R' F R L B' D2 R2 F D2 L2 F2 D2 F R2 D2 U 
7. 20.02 U F' L2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 D2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 L' B L F2 D' U' F' 
8. 31.42 F' R2 B2 U F2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 D' B2 U' B' U2 F' L2 U R' D' U2 
9. 29.70 R' U B' U B2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 D L' D L2 B' R' D B2 
10. 26.78 F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L' U2 R2 D2 F2 B R' B' D' B' R2 B' D' R2 
11. 33.49 F2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 U' F2 L' D2 R' B' D2 F' D L U F' 
12. 27.33 D2 U B2 U' F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D R U F D' L' B D2 F D U2


----------



## Justincubes (Apr 23, 2022)

27.83 ao12! I might do an ao100 later to see what my average is with more solves

Generated By csTimer on 2022-04-23
avg of 12: 27.83

Time List:
1. 24.83+ R F2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 B2 D2 U2 L B' F' L U2 B2 U L' D2
2. 25.51 B' R2 L D R F2 D R2 U2 B R2 F' D2 F R2 F' U2 F2 U2 D R
3. (33.89) F L F L2 U F2 U2 F' D' R' F2 U2 D2 F2 L D2 R' L2 U2 R' B2
4. 33.77 L' U F' D' B' R F D2 R' F2 L2 U2 D2 L' F2 B2 D2 L2 F L'
5. 31.89 U B D2 F2 U2 R2 L D B' F2 U B2 L2 F2 U' L2 D2 R2 D'
6. 25.61 U' R2 F2 U B2 U R2 U B2 L2 D2 F R B L' U F' R2 D F U
7. 28.48 D' L2 B U2 L2 D2 F U2 B L2 B2 F' U R2 F2 L' B2 L F U
8. 27.33 L2 F2 U B2 L2 U' B2 D2 L2 B2 D B D2 L' F L U2 L2 F D'
9. 30.24 F2 R' U F2 R2 D U' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U B' L D F' L2 U B2
10. (21.71) L F2 L' B2 L U F' R2 B' U D2 R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 U L2 U
11. 25.23 L2 D R2 U' R2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 U L' B' D' B U F R2 B R D'
12. 25.42 B D' R D F D' L' U' R F2 R2 D2 R' U2 R B2 L' D2 B2 L' U'


----------



## Justincubes (Apr 25, 2022)

I'm doing that ao100, though it might take me a few days since 100 is alot of solves and I want to do around 12-24 a day


----------



## Justincubes (May 1, 2022)

Here is my 29.51 ao100:








Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-01avg of 100: 29.51Time List:1. 28.97 - Pastebin.com


Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




pastebin.com


----------



## Justincubes (May 1, 2022)

Does anyone have an tips on averaging sub-25? My solves are split like this:
Cross: 2 seconds
F2L: 22 seconds
OLL: 3 seconds
PLL: 4 seconds

Clearly I need to improve my F2L, should I get started trying to lookahead?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 1, 2022)

Justincubes said:


> I just got a new PB!! It is now 22.52 seconds!!! I am currently doing an ao12, I'll post the solves when I finish
> 
> LOL, I got a new PB of 21.72 seconds 18 minutes after my other one. It was a very bad cross but I ended up getting a last layer skip. I messed up the scramble though so I cannot recreate it.
> 
> ...


last layer skip? You're too lucky. it is 1/15552 chance


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 1, 2022)

Justincubes said:


> Does anyone have an tips on averaging sub-25? My solves are split like this:
> Cross: 2 seconds
> F2L: 22 seconds
> OLL: 3 seconds
> ...


Drill your f2l.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 1, 2022)

Justincubes said:


> Clearly I need to improve my F2L, should I get started trying to lookahead?


Definitely start working on lookahead. There's no real clear path to good lookahead, but here are some things to keep in mind:

-Make your solutions to each case 1-lookable (i.e. you could do it with your eyes closed) this helps with...
-Never look at what you're solving while you're solving it. This takes a while to get used to but means you can look for next pair while solving the current one
-Do untimed solves with slower, smooth turning where you go as slow as you need to be able to lookahead. This will be slow at first but slowly speed it up. If your brain cannot keep up with your hands, then that is when you're going too fast.
-Whenever you have to rotate, choose to rotate to insert a pair into the back, as this fills up a blind spot, revealing new information. The worst thing for lookahead is when both of your front slots are solves, so avoid that as much as possible.
-If you can't already, be able to do your cross without looking. From there you have to look at other F2L pieces while doing cross so that you have a good cross-F2L transition. Eventually you should begin working on predicting first pair in inspection but I wouldn't worry about that until around sub-12 to sub-15.

I _think_ that's all I've got off the top of my head. This is not all something you should do at once, learn these things in whatever order you feel comfortable with and don't rush things.


----------



## Justincubes (May 1, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Drill your f2l.


What do you mean by "drill"? I know you can drill algs to remember them, but f2l is intuitive so their are no algs to drill.


----------



## Garf (May 1, 2022)

Justincubes said:


> What do you mean by "drill"? I know you can drill algs to remember them, but f2l is intuitive so their are no algs to drill.


Do a bunch of slow solves, and try to find the most optimal F2L solution for case you encounter.


----------



## Justincubes (May 1, 2022)

Thinking about learning full OLL…


----------



## Justincubes (May 8, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-08
avg of 12: 28.90

Time List:
1. 23.93 D' B F2 R2 U' F2 U' R2 U' B2 R D' F2 L2 F R' F2 
2. 32.06 D L2 F2 U' F2 U L2 R2 D B2 U2 L' D2 F L' B2 D2 R' F2 U 
3. 32.29 F' L2 D' L2 R2 D2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' R F' U' B2 L' F2 L' F U2 
4. 27.61 D' B' D2 B2 D2 R U2 L D2 U2 F2 L' B2 U' L' B' D L' D2 R' 
5. 28.37 F2 U F' L2 D2 L' B R' U B2 U2 L2 F' U2 B R2 F U2 F2 R2 
6. 30.56 U B D' R2 L' F' L' D2 F2 D' F2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 D F2 L2 R' 
7. (36.35) L' B2 R B2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 L' B2 R D L2 B2 D2 L U F R2 
8. 25.75 L' F L U B2 D F2 U B2 R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B L' U' F' R' F2 U 
9. 34.09 L' B2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 D U' B2 L2 R2 U' B U2 L' U R D' F2 R 
10. 28.45 U2 B' R B2 R2 U B F2 R2 U L2 U' R2 F2 D2 L2 U B2 R B 
11. 25.88 L2 F U2 F U2 B' L2 R2 F' R F' L2 D' F L' U R' F2 
12. (22.43) D U2 B' R2 D2 U2 B2 F' L2 D2 B' F R' D F2 R2 F' D2 B2 D'

I know my F2L is slowest and I heard that using a slower cube and doing slow solves can help with look ahead so I'll be doing hat for the next few days


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 8, 2022)

Justincubes said:


> Thinking about learning full OLL…


You can get quite fast without it (sub-15 is not much easier with it, although you should probably learn it earlier). Make sure you are comfortable with cross and F2L first, as that is where you will save most time (I would say 5-10 seconds realistically quickly), and full OLL will only save about a second.


----------



## Justincubes (May 15, 2022)

New PB by 0.01 seconds! Reconstruction

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-15
avg of 12: 27.61

Time List:
1. 27.42 R B2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 D2 R F2 U B' D2 B2 L D L'
2. (32.23) U L2 F' R2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 F R2 U2 F D L' D2 F2 U' R B L
3. 29.23 R' D2 F2 U2 R2 B2 R' F2 L' F2 D2 F L U R D2 R2 B R'
4. 31.77 U' F2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 B2 D F' L' B D' U' B' U F
5. (20.01) U' D' L' F' B U' B R B2 U' R2 F2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 U2 B2 R' B'
6. 32.00 B D' F U F L' B U' F' D2 B2 R F2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 L'
7. 28.02 L2 B' F2 U' B2 D' F2 U R2 F2 D F2 D L2 R B2 F' L2 R U F'
8. 20.20 F L2 B2 R2 U2 F2 D L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F U R U2 B2 D2 B' R2
9. 22.02 L U2 D B' R' F2 L' R2 F L2 U2 B' U2 R2 B' U2 B2 R2 D2
10. 30.13 D2 F L2 F' R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 B2 D' R D2 U2 F L2 R U' F' R2
11. 27.96 L' F' U' B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 D' L2 U R2 B2 F' R B L' D' R2 U2
12. 27.33 D F2 U' R U' L' D R2 F L2 F' U2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 F D2 R' B


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (May 15, 2022)

Justincubes said:


> New PB by 0.01 seconds! Reconstruction
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-15
> avg of 12: 27.61
> ...


Good thing you didn't tie PB lol!
Looking at your recon, I have a couple things to say:
1) You should never rotate during cross, it messes with lookahead and take time
2) I don't know if this is just a thing in the recon, but you seem to insert or pair up pairs with a lot of FU or BU moves. Avoiding rotations at all costs is not a good idea, rotating once max per pair is what you should aim for, especially in a situation like pair #2 in your solve, you inserted F U' F', where you could do y L U' L', which inserts the pair into the back improving, lookahead

Of course, this comes with improvement, but these are some habits you should probably fix somewhere down the road.

Also looks like you'll get a sub-20 single soon!


----------



## Justincubes (May 22, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-22
avg of 12: 26.67

Time List:
1. 23.89 R' U R2 B' F' R2 U2 R2 F L2 D2 U2 B2 F' D R U2 F' U' L D' 
2. 27.42 F2 L F2 D R2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 D F2 U' L' F L' D B' L' D' 
3. (31.96) L D' U2 L D2 R B2 L' U2 R' B2 U2 R' F' L2 U' F D2 L U 
4. (21.32) B2 D L F' U2 R2 F' L2 D2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 D R' B R2 B2 
5. 25.90 R2 B2 R' B2 F2 U2 R' D2 L2 D2 R' U' F D' R2 B L' B F2 U' 
6. 25.10 U' L2 B2 F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F' L2 U' B' L' B D2 L2 U2 
7. 29.70 F2 U R2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 D U2 L B' U B2 L' B' L F L B' L2 
8. 26.76 L2 U2 B F2 D2 U2 R2 F R2 D2 F' L' U R U' F' R' D' L' B2 
9. 27.74 L F2 L' U2 R B2 R U2 B2 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U' F' L U' L2 B 
10. 28.31 L U F D' L2 B U B D2 L2 D2 R2 F U2 F' R2 U2 F' L U2 B 
11. 25.88 R2 U B2 D L2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 R2 U' B F' U' L2 B' R' U B' L 
12. 25.95 L2 B2 L D2 R' U2 R B2 U2 L' U2 F L2 U' B D' L2 U' R' B D

I think I will take a break from 3x3 from now, and start trying to do 3BLD


----------



## Justincubes (May 29, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-29
avg of 12: 28.08

Time List:
1. 29.65 F' B2 D2 L F2 R' D2 L2 U2 R' D2 L B U' F U' L' D2 R D 
2. 25.96 F2 D' U2 R2 F2 L2 B' L2 B L2 F2 D2 F R' D2 B2 U' R F' D2 R' 
3. (21.81) B2 F2 L' U2 B2 R B2 R B2 D2 R2 F' U' L2 R D2 B' L F2 
4. 27.23 R B2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U B' L F2 R D' U2 B U 
5. 28.33 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 D B' L B2 D2 R' U2 L' U' F D' 
6. 27.01 D2 B2 F R2 F2 R' U2 B2 R U2 B2 R2 F2 U' F2 R2 B U F L 
7. (33.87) B2 U2 B2 U' L2 U R2 D' B2 U' F2 R' U L' D B' R' B2 F R2 
8. 28.80 F' R' B2 L2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 R' F D R B2 D F2 
9. 29.20 L F2 D' B2 L2 D' U2 F2 R2 D R2 D' B' U' R F L' B' D' B D' 
10. 31.34 D B U L2 F2 B2 U' R' B D2 R' B2 R U2 R U2 L2 F2 R U2 
11. 26.69 R U2 R' D2 L' B2 F2 U2 L R2 U R F D2 B2 D' B' F2 
12. 26.60 F2 D' L2 B' D2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 F L2 F2 D' R B' R2 F2 U' B2 L


----------

